# ID



## hodges (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all,  What species is this ?
Sent from my T8697 using Board Express


----------



## Specks (Jan 26, 2012)

notinga blankus


----------



## hodges (Jan 26, 2012)

Photo will be up loaded shortly 
Sent from my T8697 using Board Express


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 26, 2012)

Look forward to it.

Sent from my computer using the keyboard


----------



## saximus (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Sent from my computer using the keyboard



Hahaha I hate that signature thing apps like tapatalk add


----------



## hodges (Jan 26, 2012)

Very hard, to upload pictures on a HTC


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 26, 2012)

After all that trouble to get a pic up of a keelback food! :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 26, 2012)

probably Litoria lesueuri - Stoney Creek Frog but I think the species has been split into many new species


----------



## hodges (Jan 26, 2012)

i thought it may of been Pseudophyrne bibroni ?


----------



## Specks (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeh i reckon its a frog
Am i close ?


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 26, 2012)

limnodynastes interiorsis if from Bathurst.

Ramsayi, if you think this is a cane toad then give yourself an uppercut.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 26, 2012)

I highly doubt it's interioris from the picture shown but cannot be 100% I would say there is a far larger chance it is Limnodynastes dumerilii.

It is certainly the Limnodynastes genus and between those two frogs. 

Cheers.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 26, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I highly doubt it's interioris from the picture shown but cannot be 100% I would say there is a far larger chance it is Limnodynastes dumerilii.
> 
> It is certainly the Limnodynastes genus and between those two frogs.
> 
> Cheers.



Good call. Pobblebonk most likely.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> limnodynastes interiorsis if from Bathurst.
> 
> Ramsayi, if you think this is a cane toad then give yourself an uppercut.



Jeffa,if you think keelbacks don't eat frogs give yourself a right cross followed by a left hook.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 26, 2012)

misunderstanding, but I will take the hook, afterall it is Aussie day.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2012)

pobblebonk


----------

